# Word of the Day - Erudite



## debodun (Feb 26, 2021)

Erudite (adjective) - having or showing knowledge that is gained by studying.

The professor gave a very erudite discourse on the topic of climate change.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm not certain I've been pronouncing "erudite" the proper way.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2021)

In Britain it is  " Air-uh-dite"
In North America it is  "Area-dite", which is how I pronounce it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 26, 2021)

When engaging in conversation, it's important to differentiate between those who are erudite, and those who are air-heads.


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2021)

I pronounce it AIR-you-dite.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 26, 2021)

debodun said:


> I pronounce it AIR-you-dite.


And not to be confused with arborite.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 26, 2021)

A limerick grew in her head
with rhymes yet to be read
but it was never written
that erudite bit in
a verse that was now quite dead


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 26, 2021)

What should  I  study to become  more erudite?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> What should  I  study to become  more erudite?


Dick and Jane. It helped me..


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 26, 2021)

I have been erudited in many things but little good it does me anymore and I don't even know if I've used the term correctly!


----------

